# oily skin/hair



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Does it hurt to bathe my shih tzu every 3-4 days? She has been getting very oily lately, to where my hands feel oily after rubbing her. Any special shampoo to help this? Thanks.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

That's too often to bathe your dog. Diet plays a large role with greasy coats - what are you feeding your Tzu?


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I am feeding her Canidae. I have just noticed this over the last couple of days maybe it has to do with all the strange weather, cold, then hot, then cold here in Florida.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

We bathe our dogs 3 to 4 times a year ! 

However bathing her this often agresses her skin. Skin needs some oil and when you repeatedly wash it away, the glands overproduce oil to restore normal levels. Maybe your soap is too harsh too. By the way it is the same principle for human greasy hair.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

That's WAY too much bathing! Even show dogs are only bathed weekly at most, and then with extremely diluted shampoo. Cut back on the baths, dilute your shampoo 10:1 when you do bathe, and brush daily. This should solve the problem.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks. It has been almost a week now since I bathed her last. I do brush her every night (she loves it). I also use Frontline Plus on her, but this has never caused greasy skin before.


----------

